# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  TEMAdan korkutan rapor!

## anau

TEMAdan korkutan rapor!

TEMA Vakfı, 3. Köprü, 3. Havalimanı ve Kanal İstanbulun hayata geçirilmesi halinde kuzey ormanları, su havzaları, tarım ve mera alanları, yeraltı sularının tehdit altında olduğunu açıkladı.
TEMA tarafından düzenlenen toplantıda konuşan İTÜ Mimarlık Fakültesi Öğretim Üyesi Prof. Dr. Nuran Zeren Gülersoy, İstanbuldaki Avrupa ve Asya yakalarında bulunan su havzalarının son 20 yıllık dönemde, özellikle TEM Otoyolunun inşasından sonra çok ciddi baskı ve tehdit altında olduğunu belirtti. 
3. Köprü, 3. Havalimanı ve Kanal İstanbul projelerini eleştiren Prof. Dr. Gülersoy, İstanbulun kuzeyinde orman alanları, su havzaları, koruma kuşakları, sulak alanlar, tarım arazileri ve meraların bulunduğu bölgelerde önerilen 3. Köprü, 3. Havalimanı ve Kanal İstanbul projeleri; maalesef gerekli araştırmalara dayanmayan, İstanbulun planlama sistemine uymayan ve 2009 yılında onaylanan İl Çevre Düzeni Planında da yer almayan, tepeden inme, ani kararlar olarak gündeme geldi şeklinde konuştu.
Tek çözüm; Toplu taşıma
İTÜ İnşaat Fakültesi Öğretim Üyesi Prof. Dr. Haluk Gerçek de, Ulaşmak dediğimiz şey, insanların sosyo-ekonomik faaliyetlere erişebilirliğini kolay, ucuz, konforlu ve güvenli bir biçimde sağlamaktır. Bunu da en iyi sağlayacak sistem, toplu taşıma sistemidir dedi. 
Avrupa Kentsel Şartında Otomobil kenti öldürür ifadesinin yer aldığını vurgulayan Prof. Dr. Haluk Gerçek, Biz bugüne kadar kentlerimizi otomobillere uydurmaya çalıştık. Otomobillerin tıkandığı yerde yol yapmaya, tünel yapmaya, altgeçit yapmaya, köprü yapmaya çalışarak, bir anlamda kenti otomobile uydurmaya çalışıyoruz. Halbuki sağlıklı bir kent olması için, otomobili kente uydurmamız gerekir dedi.
3. Köprü çıkmaz sokak
3. Köprü Projesi bir ulaşım projesi değildir diyen Prof. Dr. Haluk Gerçek, Ne kadar köprü yaparsanız yapın, bu köprüler çıkmazı içine hapsolursunuz. Çünkü buradan artan kapasiteler, bir süre sonra yeni trafiklerle dolacaktır ve eskisinden daha kötü hale gelecektir dedi. Gerçek, şöyle devam etti: 
İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Ulaşım Planı Ana Raporu 2023 yılında 3. Köprü de tıkanacak diyor. 9 sene sonra 3. Köprü ve bağlantı yolları üzerindeki ulaşım talebi, bu yolların kapasitesinin 1.7 katına çıkacak diyor. Bunun sonucu şu: Bu köprü 1. ve 2. Köprü trafiğini rahatlatmayacak. Neye hizmet edecek? Burada açılacak yeni yerleşim yerlerine hizmet etmesi lazım. Bunlara yol gerekiyor. 1,5 milyon nüfuslu bir kent yaptığınız zaman, Arnavutköy ve üst tarafında o zaman bu insanları bir şekilde ulaşım ağına eriştirmeniz lazım.
Üçüncü havaalanındaki tehlikeler
- 3. Havalimanı ve 3. Köprü için doğrudan kesilecek orman alanı 8 bin 715 hektar. Bu oran yaklaşık 8 bin futbol sahasına karşılık geliyor.
- 3. Havalimanı kapsamında planlanan pist, apron, üst yapılar hafriyat çalışmaları ile doğal orman alanları, canlı yaşamı barındıran yaklaşık 70 adet büyüklü küçüklü göl, gölcükler ve özellikle Terkos Gölünü besleyen dereler, tarım alanları ile mera alanları zarar görecek.
- Bu bölgede yaşayan yerli ve göçmen kuşlar, Bern Sözleşmesi ile de koruma altındadır. Kuş göç yolları üzerine kurulan projeler sonucunda kuşların yaşam alanları tahrip olurken, uçak kazalarının yaşanma riski artacak. 
- Projeler, yakın çevrelerindeki ısı ve nem akıları, sıcaklık, nemlilik, buharlaşma, bulutluluk ve rüzgar rejimlerini etkileyerek, bu alanların kentsel ısı adasına dönüşmesine neden olacak.

----------

